# OBS visual blurry/pixelated when linked to Zoom



## Clarice (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi, I am using OBS to broadcast a livestream event (live video stream and presentation slides) on zoom. Even though the image quality is HD on OBS, the livestream turns blurry and pixelated when being streamed and viewed on zoom.

Is there any way to solve this issue? I have tried optimising the slides resolution/quality to be suitable for OBS/web (72dpi, 1920 x 1080px resolution) but unfortunately it didn't help much. I have also tried adjusting the settings on OBS itself.

Do let me know if anyone has any leads! Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ChristianS (Nov 24, 2020)

A few questions: 
- are you using Zoom as standalone app or within a browser ?
- how did you define your profile ?
Then go to Preferences. In video, what are the values for Base resolution (canvas) and Output resolution (scale) ?

How do you get the OBS output into Zoom ? (please describe how you did it, on both sides)


----------



## Clarice (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi Christian! 

- Im using Zoom as a standalone app
- Profile is a standard gmail profile, when live streaming I would be made a co-host by the host in the Zoom meeting, in which my screen is being spotlighted
Under my preferences, there are no specifications for the base resolution and output resolution. 
However, 'Original Ratio' and 'Enable HD' has been enabled.

To get the OBS output onto Zoom, I downloaded the 'OBS MAC Virtual Camera pkg' to do it. Once it's been downloaded, Zoom can detect OBS as a camera option to be used.


----------

